# Dresden anybody?



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

hi all,has anyone being to dresden if so any tips or advice would be apprecated. many thanks. len


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi FW;

I've never been personally but looking in the Bordatlas there are 2 stellplatze in the city, one at Wiesentorstrasse (€14 pn) and one at Zinzendorfstrasse (€9 pn) if that helps. There's more info about them >here<

pete


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi Pete. many thanks for the info. Len


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

we went to Dresden last year and stayed at the above s/platz. they have limited no. of elec. points, the city across the river is wwwooooooowwww!, the Swinger is a must  BUT  it's shut on Monday, also a must see is the 'Marienchurch' it was flat packed in 1945, all the blocks 'stonework' was identified, labled and rebuilt after nearly 30 years,

Roy.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

a PS. if traveling throu Miessen on the way there, two things about 6-7 miles short of Miessen (our side) ther 's a SPEED camera and I forgot to smile  when it took my photo, it's in a small village, beware.
Secondly in Miessen under the middle bridge on the side of the River Elbe is a free parking place for M/H's. you can see it as you go over the first bridge it's on the right. Miessen is well worth a visit, the town square, the Miessen works 'posh pottery'.

Roy.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

PPS. sorry, we stayed on the s/platz. on ''Wiesentorstrasse' near the river Elbe and the Open air theater, not the one above..

Roy.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

PS the following info is only of use if you are a trainspotter :lol: 

Sonnenland campsite (no website but google for Bad Sonnenland) a pleasant wooded site by a bathing lake, with one of the camping fields next to a narrow gauge steam railway, however it is quite a way from the nearest station. 

A bus runs past the site into Dresden, about a 15 minute journey, or the steam railway connects with the main line trains into Dresden. If staying here Moritzburg castle is well worth a visit, its about 3/4 hr brisk hike away.

As others mentioned, historic Dresden is fabulous, and makes one ponder about the infamous bombing raid. Take a walk along the Elbeterrasse as well. 

I can get by in German so don't know how widely English is spoken


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

MIESSEN Landhaus Nassau 13.31'3''E/51.10'13'GNU 
pay site, good restaurant, very friendly family ran site. 

MIESSEM Under Town Bridge. Sorry no GPS. 
a free site/parking next to the ELBE. no facilities, nice view of river and right on a cycle path, V popular fri/sat night. 

DRESDEN Centre 13.44'37''E/ 51.3'25''N 
a car/mh park, Pay 12/24 hrs. stays, only 4 hookups, Close to the towns ( the old and the new towns ) covered with a canopy from the tree so was cool in the m/h. we walked to the old town across the bridge over the ELBE, wonderful visit other than most of the attractions were closed on Monday, the day we visited!! 14€ for 24hrs. stay 4€ for elec. 


Roy.


----------

